# One of these things is not like the others...



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I was just going through some old photos.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

That's what the future is going to look like if the other manufacturers don't get their heads out of the sand and start building EV's.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

JasonF said:


> That's what the future is going to look like if the other manufacturers don't get their heads out of the sand and start building EV's.


Oh, they are coming. Big time. The question is whether they will be good or not.

Polestar 2
Volvo XC40 Electric
Merc EQC
Etron GT
Rivian R1T / R1S
Mustang Mach E

Think all of them landing sometime in 2020.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Needsdecaf said:


> Rivian R1T / R1S


I will be _very_ surprised if this reaches production in 2020.


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

It's cute when little kids want to hang out with their big brothers.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

garsh said:


> I will be _very_ surprised if this reaches production in 2020.


I'm going to a Rivian driving event Saturday, by the way. Buddy of mine has a business that needs trucks, and I'll be his wing man.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

FogNoggin said:


> It's cute when little kids want to hang out with their big brothers.


My favorite bumper sticker seen on a Leaf: "When I grow up I want to be a Tesla."


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

SR22pilot said:


> My favorite bumper sticker seen on a Leaf: "When I grow up I want to be a Tesla."


A modern take on The Ugly Duckling.


----------



## ltphoto (Jan 30, 2018)

I just told everyone that my Leaf was my starter Tesla.


----------

